# pregnant with twins! 4th time lucky x



## sharmaine1234

hi everyone! ive been on here for a few months on the TTC after a MC pages... ive been pregnant 3 times before and sadly lost them all. 
i then decided to try proply with Ovualtion kits etc, i was trying for 18 months and nearly gave up hope of ever having a healthy, happy bouncing baby. i seeked comfort with the brilliant people on here that were going through the same pain. 
then 5 weeks ago i had my monthly pregnancy test and i couldnt bleve my eyes when it was positive!
had my 1st scan two weeks ago and it was twins!!! :happydance:

Now im over the moon and couldnt ask for anything more.

having another scan in 3 weeks! im so lucky!

thankyou to all my babyand bump friends who have supported me xxx :kiss:


----------



## Sunny89

Aww congrats hun


----------



## Mozz

Congratulations...have a very happy and healthy 9 mths.

Mozz :flower:


----------



## jo1712

oh wow, congrats :D x


----------



## kybaby

Yahooo!!! Congrats hun!


----------



## malpal

huge congratulations hun x
make sure you pop over to the twins and multiples there are lots of us there! xxx


----------



## Jessa

Congrats to a fellow multiples Mommy! :)


----------



## Damita

Congrats!


----------



## destinyfaith

contrat hun!!! xx


----------



## izzysmummy

Excellent news! The best news comes to those who wait! xxx


----------



## _Hope_

Many Many congratulations! Wonderful news! :baby::baby:

I conceived my twins after ttc for over 2 years and a mc and words cannot describe how lucky I feel.

Welcome to the twinny club!!!! :happydance:


----------



## LittleAurora

congrats!! your scan pic is awsome!!!


----------



## Lucky.M

congratulations. How exciting! Twins! Wishing you a really healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## cheryl6

congrats on your twin pregnancy xxx


----------



## willbamom1day

a double blessing from above :hugs: 

Congratulations!!!


----------



## kaylynn040485

Aww congrats, thats lovely. Kx


----------



## tryforbaby2

willbeamom1day said it perfectly to you:

Double blessing from above!!!
Congrats Hunnie!!


----------



## Bella'smummy

Ah hun that has made my day reading that, what lovely news I wish you a very healthy and happy pregnancy and lots and lots of fun and happiness once their born xxxxxx


----------



## emmad339

huge congratulations from one twin mummy to another xxxx


----------



## Here's Hoping

Wow! Congratulations! Great scan pic!

xx


----------



## whatnow.x

Congratulations! That gives me hope, since losing my second. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## HoPiNg4AbAbY

Congratulations. Must be very exciting


----------



## twinmummy5

yay another twinkie family on its way!!! congrats hunny xx (twinkie mummy to 2 sets)


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congratulations on your BFP! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months xXx


----------



## dreamofabean

Wow! Twins!! Congratulations hun!x


----------



## maratobe

congrats sweety!!


----------



## maaybe2010

:hugs:


----------



## joannep

Wow, how very exciting! Really hope all goes well for you! x


----------



## destinyfaith

your scan pic is great¬! how far are you ?? xx


----------



## madam

congratulations hun. xx


----------



## Mrs Cullen

Congratulations hun, wow lots of twins....How many weeks are you? x


----------



## johnoblueshoe

congrats from a fellow multipul mummy twins are fantastict have boys...
how many weeks was the scan tha you found out you were having double trouble ?

i have concieved 2 sets of twins but one of the pregnancies sadley ended in just the singleton i cant wait for my early scan i hope its twins again for me lol:hugs::hugs:


----------



## lynn0203

sharmaine1234 said:


> hi everyone! ive been on here for a few months on the TTC after a MC pages... ive been pregnant 3 times before and sadly lost them all.
> i then decided to try proply with Ovualtion kits etc, i was trying for 18 months and nearly gave up hope of ever having a healthy, happy bouncing baby. i seeked comfort with the brilliant people on here that were going through the same pain.
> then 5 weeks ago i had my monthly pregnancy test and i couldnt bleve my eyes when it was positive!
> had my 1st scan two weeks ago and it was twins!!! :happydance:
> 
> Now im over the moon and couldnt ask for anything more.
> 
> having another scan in 3 weeks! im so lucky!
> 
> thankyou to all my babyand bump friends who have supported me xxx :kiss:

hi hope u dont mind me adding u i was wandering if u can tell me if u took ur pregnancy tests early b4r ur pm was due to start as i am due my periods sat 8th may 2010 and i took 2 pregnancy tests from tesco and they were positive on the tuesday and took another 1 today and they come up very clear 2 pink lines and i maybe thought carrying twins the hormone level is higher in tests my mum is a twin so they do run in the family so kinda curious and they say it misses a generation so it was my gran that had the twins then my mum had me but my first 2 girls were no twins so i was ok there just wandering if there cud b a chance as my tests r very positive for testing early 
please get in touch and take care xxx:thumbup:


----------



## ashschumacher

That is so awesome!!! Congrats!


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

congrats


----------



## HunnieBee83

Congrats hun! I'd crap myself if I got twins!


----------



## Liz2

Congrats hun!!


----------



## sharmaine1234

destinyfaith said:


> your scan pic is great¬! how far are you ?? xx

im now 12 weeks and 4 days pregnant! but this scan was taken at 8 weeks!
im going to be the youngest twin mummy i know! but i cannot wait! i couldnt imagine just being pregnant with two now. 
how far gone are you? xxx


----------



## sharmaine1234

HunnieBee83 said:


> Congrats hun! I'd crap myself if I got twins!

i did crap myself! i cried for 2 days when they told me. but then i got used to the idea, and now im sooo excited! wud rather have the two than 1 now anyday! :)


----------



## sharmaine1234

johnoblueshoe said:


> congrats from a fellow multipul mummy twins are fantastict have boys...
> how many weeks was the scan tha you found out you were having double trouble ?
> 
> i have concieved 2 sets of twins but one of the pregnancies sadley ended in just the singleton i cant wait for my early scan i hope its twins again for me lol:hugs::hugs:

thats horrible for you :( im so sorry :( i couldnt imagine just having the one now...il add u! x


----------



## dizzy65

congrats how amazing :hugs: wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## sharmaine1234

:happydance:


_Hope_ said:


> Many Many congratulations! Wonderful news! :baby::baby:
> 
> I conceived my twins after ttc for over 2 years and a mc and words cannot describe how lucky I feel.
> 
> Welcome to the twinny club!!!! :happydance:

i couldnt be happier that its twins! i cried for 2 days straight at first! but now i wouldnt have it any other way! do u know what you're having?! x


----------



## sharmaine1234

dizzy65 said:


> congrats how amazing :hugs: wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months

thankyou! just feel so lucky :)


----------



## mumexpctinno3

Congratulations xxxx


----------



## LunaBean

congrats!!! :)


----------



## happygolucky

wonderful.congrats


----------



## AS1

Ah huge congrats to you xx 
I've just had surgery for a heart shaped uterus found during recurrent mc investigations after 3 mc and I can start ttc again in a few weeks. Reading your story has made me feel more positive and given me hope that it can happen :hugs:


----------



## camerashy

awww thats brilliant news congrat:) sounds like u well deserve it!!!


----------



## drea2904

Congrats great news about twins!!! wishing you a happy and healthy 40 weeks:)


----------



## sharmaine1234

16 weeks on saturday ladies!!!! i have a scan on my 17th week aswell so hopefully il know the sex!!! thanks everyone for ur support! love it!!!


----------



## ArticBaby

Congratulations :baby::baby:


----------



## PsychoBaby

:happydance: congrats!!


----------



## princessjulia

congrats double joy


----------



## dreams

congrats :)


----------



## sharmaine1234

Its a boy & a girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babynewbie

congratulations! one of each how lovely :)


----------



## KA92

Congrats :)xxx


----------



## Lil C

Awww congrats x2!!! X


----------



## sib85

congratulations x


----------



## betty14

aww congrats on your double lot of news!!

and congrats on finding out you have a :blue: and a :pink:

x x


----------



## FayDanielle

Congratulations :D
xxx


----------



## sharmaine1234

Thanks everyone! cant bleve how huge i am!!! xxx


----------



## ettegirb21

This definitely gives me hope!!


----------



## mom2pne

Congrats! That's awesome your having b/g twins. I was hoping for that, but got di/di identical twin boys. We did zygosity testing at almost a year old as they didn't share anything. GL to you! How are you feeling?


----------



## 21Rach

big congratulations that's awesome x


----------



## princess2406

Congratulations! How lovley 1 of each! x


----------



## dizzy65

congrats :)


----------



## SarahMelissa

Congratulations on your :bfp: wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## Chilli

What a wonderful miracle which I'm sure you deserve! Fabulous... and now you get theme each a sibling without going through all the worry again...fantastic you must be jumping for joy every time you think about it!


----------



## Allym0101

Oh wow!!!!! Massive congratulations xoxox


----------

